# Segmentation on desktop?



## DrBarryS (Nov 17, 2019)

I love the Segmentation feature on iPhone and iPad. I use it a lot in Collections for asset management.

However, I cannot find it on Desktop or Web….. especially in collections………am I overlooking it?

If it is not offered, then why would that be, and what is the work-around?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 17, 2019)

No, you're not overlooking it, that feature isn't in Desktop or Web yet. Hopefully it will arrive at some point in the future.

As to why it's not available yet, you need to bear in mind that all these products started out at different times, so with that plus the different operating systems it's not difficult to understand why some divergence has taken place. Adobe are frequently reminded of the need for feature parity across the cloud ecosystem, and they do maintain that it remains a goal. They made some progress with the recent updates, but there's plenty more still needed.


----------



## DrBarryS (Nov 18, 2019)

Thanks Jim,   I went to the Adobe site and added my VOTE for it.


----------

